

(Almost) Everything You Read About Threading Is Wrong - Garbage
http://blog.ashodnakashian.com/2011/07/almost-everything-you-read-about-threading-is-wrong/

======
mey
Summary: The syntax and terminology of one language is radically different
from another language. C is not C++ is not .Net is not Java. Threading is
still hard.

Side note: Shared nothing, message passing, and leaving the atomic operations
to the system modules is the easiest and safest way IMO to approach threading.

